
Schrödinger’s cat among biology’s pigeons: 75 years of What Is Life? - Vigier
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-06034-8
======
catawbasam
It is a good read, and not too long. Recommended.

~~~
tim333
I found it historically interesting thought the bit about entropy at the end
seems slightly muddled. It's kind a bit of a prequel to Watson's The Double
Helix which I found a good read.

------
lisper
Tl;DR: This is a review of a book by Erwin Shroedinger published in 1944
entitled "What Is Life"?

IMHO this book is interesting as a historical curiosity, but little else. The
question is horribly dated because today we know the answer: life is the
result of the Darwinian evolutionary process, i.e. the copying of information
under the dual influences of random mutation and a non-random selection
process. With the discovery of DNA and computers, the question "What is Life"
just has a straightforward answer, so it is not nearly as philosophically
intriguing as it once was.

